# Few holes with my new snorkels in MO



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Doing some riding down in southern Missouri..Nothin too crazy haha





Tricked the wife into this one lol:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Thinks you need to invest in some waders, it seems you dont like to get your feet wet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ haha... and our "throttle control" instruction manual! :bigok:

Cool Vids though!


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya it was a lil cold out that day..but oh well. cant wait for spring and summer!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice vid I can wait for the summer either


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Finesse my son you must learn. (In my best Yoda voice)


Cool vids though.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Finesse my son you must learn. (In my best Yoda voice)
> 
> 
> Cool vids though.


LOL ya I know I may have had a few too many.....:beerchug:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Gotta watch it when the liquid courage starts doing the driving lol. Good vids.:bigok:


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya haha Thats turned one of my reverse wheelies into a rollover..:bigeyes:


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Tip: shave some of that lead off of your right thumb :bigok:


----------

